# JUMBO prawns blackened on a side burner in cast iron wok



## heapomeat (Feb 4, 2008)

HUGE JUMBO blackened prawns, 8-12 count per pound. Blackening seasoning and the touche', sear them in a cast iron pan.

Step one, get JUMBO prawns, I love the 8-12 count as they're more like baby lobster tails and stay tender in the middle.

Season them with blackening cajun seasoning and leave them in the shell.

Get your cast iron pan hot on a BBQ side burner and cook up 1/2 pound of bacon to add to flavor and oil the pan.  Remove bacon after cooking and save for other dishes or crumble on the prawns.

Remove bacon and get oil almost burnt smokin' hot. CAST IRON PAN is a must, it holds it heat and sears the meat. Really, cast iron rocks!

Add prawns and sear 3 minutes each side till pink all the way through. Enjoy! Now thats a meal..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billybones (Feb 5, 2008)

Ohhhhh baby. I have a wholesale seafood warehouse within 50 feet of my office. You are tempting the crap out of me!!!
Try this next time: Butterfly 2 lbs of 8-10 count shrimp, place a sweet red roasted pepper (jarred is fine) in the middle, wrap with prosciutto. Grill for about 2:30 each side with a good chunk of mesquite in the fire box. Yummmmmmy!!!


----------



## crockadale (Feb 5, 2008)

Man that looks good. I know just what I'm going to buy on the way home from work today. Great Q-VIEW.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 5, 2008)

Mmmm, looks great!
Thanks for the recipes, I'm always on the lookout for more shrimp recipes.


----------



## smokinheaveyc (Feb 5, 2008)

Think I'll go out back and cast net me a couple pounds


----------



## heapomeat (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks all, 

prawns are my weakness.  The bacon imparts a real nice flavor!

A little cilantro and lime wouldn't hurt either, just didn't do it that night.

I love Ceviche', YUM, the total ANTI-smoke / bbq shrimp dish.  Raw shrimp marinaded in lime juice, and a salsa mix to back it..... I could eat it 3 meals a day.


----------



## funh2o (Feb 5, 2008)

I have done almost the same thing but only on the grill. I bought one of those flat metal cooking surfaces to fit over the grill so smaller foods don't drop through. I marinade the large shrimp in a marinade of salad dressing made by El Torito. It is called Cilantro Pepeta Caesar Salad Dressing. I marinade the shrimp for 30 minutes or longer leaving the shells on. Get grill good and hot and place shrimp on it. Grill for around 3 minutes a side.

Enjoy 

Steve


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 5, 2008)

I know the feeling.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








Steve, your recipe sounds great too!


----------



## white cloud (Feb 5, 2008)

*LUCKY sometimes I miss when I was stationed in/near pensacola all the good seafood. Cheap too!*


----------



## rochfotm (Feb 5, 2008)

Get a fish rack that "sandwiches" so you don't have to put the shrimp on a skewer where they spin all over the place.  Butterfly, dredge in garlic butter, stick a piece of monterey Pepper Jack Cheese in the middle, sprinkle with dried Cilantro and wrap with a half piece of previously nuked bacon (1 min.) to partially cook.  Place about 30 in that rack and place on grill.  A few minutes per side or when bacon is done and if you get flare-ups you can pull them all off the fire at the same time.  Enjoy!          tmr


----------



## heapomeat (Feb 5, 2008)

Really, you need to use the cast iron wok or skillet on the side burner.

You sear the meat, not bbq or grill them.

The cast iron is something most people don't use.

I too have a stamped steel wok with tons of holes in it that I use for grilling small meat so it doesn't fall through the grill.

For grilled shrimp, soak bamboo kebab sticks, and use 2 parallel through shrimps or scallops so they don't spin on only 1 kebab stick.

Still, the topic here is BLACKENING, and with CAST IRON.

You can find cast iron pans/woks CHEAP at the local Goodwill or Salvation Army stores, also through Harbor Freight tools.

Getting the oil literally smoking hot is the secret, whether for my shrimp, or even steaks/porks or other meat.  SMOKIN" hot oil, or butter that is on the edge of burning brown.  

You litterly sear the meat, not cook it.

On a whole nother note, I just did some FRESH ahi tuna this way, no pics sorry, but only about 45 seconds each side on a 1.25" inch thick Ahi steak, you want the meat RAW on the inside, and you only sear the outer 1/4" to kill any bacteria.  Melts in your mouth yummy.

Mix us some Wasabi and 1/2-n-1/2 cream milk for a creamy wasabi dipping sauce.  Best tongue-gasm I've had in a long time.


----------

